# My $100 Turtle Picture!



## PATMAN (Aug 15, 2008)

For the past few years I have entered a local banks annual calendar photo contest. Along with outdoor scenes, I usually enter a wild turtle picture that I have taken during the past year.

This year it won! Not bad when you consider there are usually close to 2000 pictures entered and they only choose 13 of them. Not only did I win a $100, the bank also hosts a luncheon for the winners.

Here's my winning picture of a painted turtle basking at a local pond. It will represent the month of April, which is fitting, since I took this picture in the Spring.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice, great pic I love seeing Turtles and torts in their natural habitats. Congrats on winning the $100.

Jeremy


----------



## soundwave (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats on the wonderful photo.


----------



## Isa (Aug 16, 2008)

Congratulations Patrick 

Your pic is amazing!! You must be sooo happy


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 16, 2008)

How fun is that! Congrats!


----------



## Hunter (Aug 16, 2008)

congrats on a great picture!!! Its funny because you know he has his eye on you !


----------



## jvelasco89 (Aug 16, 2008)

great photo, perfect for a calendar


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 16, 2008)

Great picture Patrick  Congratulations on wining a spot in the calendar and the $100 

Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Aug 16, 2008)

Way to go man! Are you gunna spend it on turtles?


----------



## terryo (Aug 16, 2008)

I love your picture. Just beautiful.....potential desk top background.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Great Picture. But then, Now every one knows that those of us here and those at the bank and that get the calanders. Congratulations on winning  And congratulations on Both the $$$ and the luncheon, have a great time. Then come back and tell us all about it


----------



## TortGirl (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats! Your winning photo is great!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 19, 2008)

Persistence does pay off. It's a wonderful photo and will look great on lots of walls.  Congrats!


----------

